# Folding Camper...



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Well The Rover will need getting mobile for towing this, But having been stood out in all weathers for what must be a year.

The 17 year old Conway Cardinal needed a clean, the shell really as the interior is locked away.

*One Grubby Camper...*





































*Snowfoamed...*










*This was agitated with a soft brush... Then Hit again with a slightly stiffer brush...*










Rinsed off and followed by...

*Some Tardis...*










Rinsed off & IPA and rinsed again, then dried off before...

*Iron-X...*










The Pics are not really helping as white camper was not conductive to my picture taking and not till after did i notice i had something on the lens giving me a couple of black spots on shots...Doh..

So Rinsed & IPA and Rinsed... Left to Dry...

As Stated the pics are not really going to show how well the Camper Came up..

Since the camper is painted aluminium and fibreglass front and rear sections i decided the sides and Roof would not benefit from a compound what the brushes did not get out of all the dimples would have to stay, couldnt se anything mind...:lol:

So that left the Fibreglass sections... Since there is no lacquer.. That would mean nothing too harsh but i needed something that would remove the dulled flat slightly rough oxidised like colour and restore the smooth clean shiny finish.

So i decided on the fact its really a good clean it needs with very mild abrasion, So decided on the Amigo Swirl i got way back when i got the Rotary off Vindaloo and whom i turned onto the rover 75...:lol:

The Amigo Swirl i thought would be spot on but as i wanted to get the best from this in order to get the slight cut at its best i went for the Hex 4" Orange. My reason been its really good cut but also i wasnt bothered about the pad catching on some of the metal lips etc as although the larger Orange Pad was great i had found out long ago that the 4" was rather Pants for me as it breaks up rather easy.

So the pics dont really show it but this went great on the Das 6.
The oxidised coat went in a speedy flash and the panels looked as though they had been lacquered a great smooth to the touch finish and really shone i was well chuffed.

All wiped down with IPA and rinsed off, I used some Surfex HD on the roof vent with a stiffish brush and did the tyres also.

I left a Bit on the front to try and show what the colour was before the machining but its not to clear looks far better in the flesh so to speak...
I still had the front compartment cover to do at this point also.

*Now what bit didnt i Machine...*










So went back and redid that bit... Oh removed tail lights and cleaned behind and in them also...:thumb:

*This is how water sat on the roof before any protection...
*










Now for some wax and there was only one choice, it comes in a large tub good price does Aerospace so good for Aluminium, does Fibreglass and fine on other metals also lasts ages.

So That will be FK1000P absolute no brainer and i can get a pad in it...:lol:

Now i started with a 2" waxing pad on the DA but thats just so small the FK can take a 4" pad so as stated before i wasnt bothered about the Hex Orange Pad so on the Da and in the pot.

Whole Camper Done Roof Sides Front and back...:thumb:

Too late to do anymore so left overnight...

Next day as expected all those aluminium dimples in the panels what a chore buffing was, oh i wish i had a bonnet for the DA...:lol:

Crawling on the roof was such a chore buffing, oh well eventually got there...:lol:

*Now water on the roof...*










*And off the body...*










So i dressed the Tyres and outside done...Yay..:thumb:










Thanks for looking and sorry the pics dont do her justice...:wave:

*Now to take the camper from the above state... namely level with the legs down...
*
*To This...*










*Took just me 5 minutes...*










*The full set up of the inside took another 5 minutes..*



















*Under the ever watchfull eye of....*










*Yeah Right...Sleeping Dogs Lie...:lol:*


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

pics of opened up james please.Always wanted one of these saves hassle of putting a tent up.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

chrisc said:


> pics of opened up james please.Always wanted one of these saves hassle of putting a tent up.


Will do Chris,
I need to open her up tomorrow well later today now...:lol:

Need to get it treated with the milton solution then better get some Fabsil, Nikwax or storm seams to be the rage now....:lol:

She is a grand old lady and never get to use her as much as we should but cant part with her took us nearly a year to finally track a good one down and ended up been only about 8 miles away...:thumb:

WE had our hearts set on the conway cardinal as although most folding campers had and have the whole over canvas the great design of this is the roof winches up its a hard roof the beds pull out zip up sides fold sink and cooker up and the wardrobe and job done.
The later ones also got a built in toilet/washroom. :wave:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

going to sound daft this james but do they do a small version what i could fit in van or are they towbar only


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

chrisc said:


> going to sound daft this james but do they do a small version what i could fit in van or are they towbar only


Towbar Job im afraid... There are some fantastic popup tents now... The quick erect ones are corkers too.

There are such as the turtle that even a small car can pull with ease that will sleep 2 the cooking facility are in the end outside and i think they developed an awning also for the Turtle.

There are the trailer tents also, and some of those are super fast erection.

Some mini vans here...

http://www.365campingcaravanning.com/cvanstents.htm

There is a whole world of people often building them in sheds im sure...:lol:

Some quick erect...

http://www.khyam.co.uk/products.asp?s=Quick Erect

You could possible get one of the drive off awning tents like the ones that were developed for the VW campers... Some manufacturer's seam to be doing more like that...:thumb:

Now if you could get something like this for the Van...

http://www.justkampers.com/search2?location=shop&method=match_all&keywords=awnings

Possibly???
http://www.campingandleisure.co.uk/acatalog/outdoor-revolution-navigator-XL-08.html

http://www.campingandleisure.co.uk/acatalog/coachbuilt.html
http://www.teardroptrailers.co.uk/models.php


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

http://www.campingandleisure.co.uk/acatalog/outdoor-revolution-navigator-XL-08.html

cheers for that did not know they even made owt like these.reckon that would go to side door then.cheap holiday and could even take my motorbike with me.looks like you done a cracking job on it aswell james


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

chrisc said:


> http://www.campingandleisure.co.uk/acatalog/outdoor-revolution-navigator-XL-08.html
> 
> cheers for that did not know they even made owt like these.reckon that would go to side door then.cheap holiday and could even take my motorbike with me.looks like you done a cracking job on it aswell james


Thanks Chris,
The pics dont really do it justice and im not doing 50 pics just to show close ups of every section.
Something different i needed to do it, someone may find it handy even non DW members...:wave:

I nearly got a tent that even has a section to put the motorbike under, if me and the lad were out touring...:lol:

This is what i was thinking of...

http://www.locostore.co.uk/Sunncamp...th+3+person+accomodation/p512945_2023928.aspx

OR...

http://www.redverz.co.uk/press.html


----------



## mas (Oct 4, 2010)

Love trailer tents, spent every summer holiday in france holidaying with the folks as a kid in a conway - more like a palace than a tent! Nice job too.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

james totally not my thing BUT massive respect it looks like its brand new

just wait till summer when on sites

how do you get it so clean?? will be a thing you hear a lot this summer

well done mate


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks folks, i know the interior will be dated but does the job, only someone in the know about these would have any idea how old it is and then probably not realise its actually a mid 90's not a noughty...:lol:

*Errected Pic's Up...*...:lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Now i know, a lot know that waxes etc will often be still protecting when the beading stops as the build up of dirt is holding the water there.

So just to reiterate the Camper has been stood out in all weathers rain baking sun drifting grit and sand.

Pretty much level also...

So over 3 months later water although sheeting from the sides is starting to sit a bit on the top i have been observing its drop off and only this last week is it most noticeable.

So out for a wash bilt hamber Autowash and off i went...

So standing water on the right hand...



















Just a fast wipe over with a grout sponge and the Bilt Hamber Autowash and fast rinse and what a difference...

Quick Wipe over on the left hand side...



















Im chuffed with that especially as that was a fast wipe over and brief rinse and the roof is actually dimpled with a hatched pattern affair so far from a smooth surface.

Some greying from run off on the fibreglass but a bit of Primo Swirl on a german applicator had that off in a flash...:thumb:*


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

autowash is one of the best cleaning shampoo's around imo


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> autowash is one of the best cleaning shampoo's around imo


cannot agree more i love the stuff, have 5 bottles of it well 4 and a bit as i had screwed the lid off bent down for something and dropped the darn thing lost about 30 washes in a second...:lol:

I do have some of the Chem Guys Citrus on order to have a bash with...:lol:

Geez look at that post count of yours... i used to be 1k ahead of you a week or so ago, im sure you must be the fastest post rate since you joined...:lol:


----------



## maxtherotti (Mar 2, 2009)

as i work on a camping site i have to say that is easily the cleanest older model i have seen:thumb:


they seem to be having a resurgance (sp?) at the moment too as lots of new trailer tents and folding campers coming on this year with new to camping people 



Rob


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Im up against it today there is one spot i want to re proof i have been in and out 3 times put camper up get the proofer walk back out and its raining so take it down again...:lol:

Took a good while to find this and love the hard top as most modern folders apart from the American ones are Canvas roof folding out each side and over the top, well modern fabrics polly cotton etc.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks cracking in there! Not a caravan or camping fan but that does look nice.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Got a bit done but heavens opened so sat in the camper much as the picture with the Macbook...:lol:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice one James, totally agree with your choice of LSP, two coats and she will still be beading come winter. Was that your green Rover in the background ? stunning colour :thumb: 

Guard dog for the camper :doublesho


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

that looks cracking inside james..

i assumed it would pop up and be a mattress inside and thats about it.. pretty much a tent on wheels..
but thats awesome.. totally unexpected to have pretty much a caravan inside..


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

dogs a cutie aswell..


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

pay very close attention to the winder area its chipboard if there is any cracking noises when winding it up STOP saw and see where the problem is

someone with the same unit as your last summer who decided to keep on winding and ripped the entire winding mechanism out of the chipboard mounting... Likewise dont raise it with the awning attached keep it as light as possible when erecting... the cables have a nasty habit of going twang too... (for warned is forearmed  )

We used to have a Conway Challenger which was rather basic:



















Now got a pennine Stirling ( Dads just bought a new car as the 1.8 petrol focus didn't like it and hills.....)

(not my pics but gives you an idea)


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks i know about the winch coming through the floor and do mean to put some steel plate in still not got round to it yet...:lol:

Done the trailer tents and took a while to get the Conway Cardinal as wanted the solid roof as most are as yours all canvas roof.

They always look stunning inside as yours does.

Reminds me i must find the awning out...:lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> that looks cracking inside james..
> 
> i assumed it would pop up and be a mattress inside and thats about it.. pretty much a tent on wheels..
> but thats awesome.. totally unexpected to have pretty much a caravan inside..


Love the design as you essentially only towing a big trailer...:lol:
The fact the sleeping areas pull out is great.

The main seating area can be turned into a double also so sleeps 6...:wave:

The Dog is cute but not as cute as the one that passed away on my Birthday.

Ill pop that back up as my avatar...:lol:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

james for reproofing

http://www.towsure.com/product/Grangers_Fabsil_Waterproofer_5_Litres


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

andy monty said:


> james for reproofing
> 
> http://www.towsure.com/product/Grangers_Fabsil_Waterproofer_5_Litres


Thanks dude...:thumb:
Everywhere seamed to have the Fabsil, i know its been round for years but wanted to steer clear of the silicone and give the Storm a go as waterbased and fully breathable.

Got 5lt for £25 posted, arrived in 24 hours...:thumb:


----------

